# deboli rovesci di pioggia



## mimimarie

Ciao a tutti! 

 Vorrei chiedervi una cosa.

 Oggi mentre leggevo le previsioni del tempo in Italia su Internet, ho visto questo modo di dire, " deboli rovesci di pioggia ".
 Sul vocabolario, la parola "rovescio" significa " violento ma breve scroscio di pioggia o grandine".

 Ma "deboli rovesci" , in questo caso, esattamente che tipo della pioggia ?? 

 Grazie in anticipo!! 

 mimimarie


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Mimimarie,
Il «rovescio» è un fenomeno atmosferico di tipo temporalesco con determinate caratteristiche per essere definito tale; una di queste è la misura in millimetri/ora della precipitazione che deve raggiungere un certo valore (può essere sia di breve che di lunga durata).
Per estensione, «debole» significa "poco intenso, insufficiente".
Dunque, un «debole rovescio» è un fenomeno che si avvicina alle caratteristiche di un «rovescio» senza però raggiungerle del tutto, o raggiungendole a malapena. Con il plurale si tende ad indicare, a volte, che vi possono essere interruzioni tra piú fenomeni nell'arco della giornata o, il piú delle volte, indica che tali fenomeni possono essere sparsi sul territorio specificato in precedenza.
Può essere una pioggia violenta ma di breve durata (per lo piú qua capita d'estate) o una pioggia prolungata, anche per varie ore, facendo cadere velocemente, o in maniera molto fitta, tanta acqua (piú comuni in questo periodo).

(Difficile dire com'è finché non cade: qui diversi modi, in generale, di nominarla [come puoi notare «rovescio» è un modo per dire «pioggia forte»].)


----------



## bearded

Quella dell'amico dragonseven è una buona spiegazione.  Se si prende alla lettera la definizione del vocabolario (_violento_ ma breve scroscio..) effettivamente l'espressione ''deboli rovesci'' appare un po' contraddittoria. Per intenderla correttamente, bisogna cancellare l'aggettivo ''violento'', sostituendolo in questo caso con ''poco intenso/insufficiente'', come dice dragon.
D'altra parte per un italiano è impossibile non associare la parola ''rovescio'' al verbo ''rovesciare'' (ad es. un bicchiere d'acqua). La pioggia si versa sulla terra come da un recipiente rovesciato, e può versarsi in modo violento ma anche dolce.


----------



## ohbice

mimimarie said:


> la parola "rovescio" significa "violento ma breve scroscio di pioggia o grandine". Ma "deboli rovesci


Deboli rovesci è una sciocchezza, hai ragione ad averlo notato (e ad averlo fatto notare).
Ciao
p

Ps: a meno che non sia un accostamento volontario, un quasi-ossimoro... ma dubito accada in un sito di meteorologia.


----------



## quasi.stellar

"Deboli rovesci di pioggia" è un bell'ossimoro che ha fatto il giro delle case di Italia da quando esiste la radio (si badi, non la TV) ed è talmente nell'orecchio che nessuno si chiede più se abbia senso o no. La radio doveva trasmettere per gli sciuscià, per i ladri di biciclette, per le famiglie di tutti i tipi.
Ma d'altra parte alcune parole hanno un suono e un senso visuale immediato, al di là del loro significato in senso stretto.
Se passassimo a esaminare parola per parola quanto viene detto (e purtroppo trasmesso) troveremmo incongruenze "a rovesci" niente affatto deboli.

Invece a volte ci sono modi che entrano nell'uso e chissà se il primo a usarli sapeva quello che diceva. Quand'anche, sarebbe impossibile oggi cambiare, e poi con cosa?
il "rovescio di pioggia" è un temporale soprattutto improvviso, alternato con schiarite. Il fatto che sia "debole" sta a indicare che magari si tratterà di temporali brevi e con scarsa piovosità, gocce più piccole, o più rade. Non è che la parola "rovescio" sia associabile con una misura millimetricamente determinata. A volte ci sono temporali con goccioloni enormi ma molto distanziati, a volte invece piove con una pioggerellina fine che non è un "rovescio" o magari (nella stessa situazione) il rovescio è forte e accompagnato da vento e diventa un "piovasco". Nel primo caso, anche se non si tratta di un'alluvione e anche se non piove a catinelle si può parlare tranquillamente di "rovescio di pioggia".

Insomma, di fatto la gente sa cosa aspettarsi


----------



## mimimarie

Grazie per le vostre spiegazioni, dragonseven, bearded man,ohbice, quasi.stellar.
Ho capito bene
Anche qui da noi, in Giappone, per quanto riguarda le previsioni del meteo sia alla radio sia alla tv , direi che ci sono tanti termini meteorologici per fare le loro predizioni un po' sfumature. Come una frase " Sarà nuvoloso e poi ci sarà il sole, ma talvolta pioverà". Insomma, "un po' di tutto". 
Certamente non si può predire esattamente come il tempo cambierà minuto per minuto, quindi credo che non si possa fare a mendo di quei termini speciali per le previsioni del tempo 

Grazie ancora. È sempre un po' difficile capire le cose quotidiane italiane vivendo in Giappone   Tutti i vostri aiuti mi servono moltissimo!
Ciao ciao. Buona giornata a voi!

mimimarie


----------



## Blackman

Dissento su tutta la linea. È invece un preciso accostamento di termini, risultante dalla decrittazione di un bollettino aeronautico internazionale. La meteorologia come la conosciamo oggi nasce per soddisfare le esigenze dell'aviazione e solo come conseguenza di questo noi comuni mortali abbiamo a disposizione "le previsioni del tempo".
-SHRA ( light showers of rain)  o, appunto, deboli rovesci di pioggia. E' la pioggia a esser debole, in forma di rovescio, cioè senza fulmini. Qualora vi fossero si passerebbe al temporale (TS, thunderstorm). La previsione invece si rifà ad altra terminologia, indicante anche la prevista durata. Nella voce di Wiki che ti ho riportato c'è anche la versione giapponese.


----------



## bearded

Blackman said:


> E' la pioggia a esser debole


Come la mettiamo allora con la definizione ''Rovescio = _caduta violenta di pioggia...di tipo temporalesco'' _(Dizionario Treccani)?


----------



## Blackman

bearded man said:


> Come la mettiamo allora con la definizione ''Rovescio = _caduta violenta di pioggia...di tipo temporalesco'' _(Dizionario Treccani)?


La mettiamo, anche io, in qualsiasi altro contesto che non sia la meteorologia. Un romanzo, la discussione con la suocera, le chiacchiere al bar o dovunque ti va. Ma ti assicuro che Bernacca, quando parlava di rovesci, non lo faceva a caso e non si riferiva alla definizione del Treccani. Se ti prendi la briga di dare un'occhiata allo specchietto che ho postato, scoprirai che le parole debole, rovescio e pioggia hanno tre funzioni specifiche distinte.


----------



## bearded

Caro Blackman, allora io direi che è la terminologia meteorologica ad essere imprecisa.  La lingua italiana per me è una sola, e non penso che il Dizionario Treccani - con numerosi altri - possa essere contraddetto.


----------



## Blackman

Come ti pare, ognuno è libero di credere ciò che vuole.


----------



## quasi.stellar

bearded man said:


> Caro Blackman, allora io direi che è la terminologia meteorologica ad essere imprecisa.  La lingua italiana per me è una sola, e non penso che il Dizionario Treccani - con numerosi altri - possa essere contraddetto.


Ma tu devi immaginare il contesto nel quale queste espressioni sono nate 

Non si rivolgevano certo a meteorologi esperti e non erano trasmissioni scientifiche, semplicemente volevano dare notizie sull'andamento del tempo che dovevano servire alla gente per sapere se prendere l'ombrello o no.


Non si tratta di una terminologia "meteorologica" intesa come disputa tra meteorologi esperti, ma di una diffusione a titolo informativo, dove tutti dovevano capire, compresi i pescatori analfabeti (e sia detto con tutto il rispetto per i pescatori).
Forse oggi riformuleremmo l'espressione, ma certamente non potete pretendere che un'espressione nata cent'anni fa, e destinata a tutt'altro che a un dibattito scientifico, venga oggi messa in discussione da un'intera nazione. Di fatto la frase fatta è quella.

E se c'è un difetto è nel Treccani che non tiene conto di quest'uso corrente, che per certo esisteva prima della compilazione del dizionario.
A meno che, come avevo detto, non si voglia accogliere il termine "rovescio" nell'accezione di "temporale improvviso", oltre che violento, che come si vede rende perfettamente rispondente la definizione ai fatti.
E un temporale improvviso può tranquillamente essere più forte o più debole.


----------



## bearded

quasi.stellar said:


> Non si tratta di una terminologia "meteorologica''


La tua obiezione mi sembra più rivolta a Blackman che a me.  Cito alcune sue parole: >un preciso accostamento di termini risultante dalla decrittazione di un bollettino aeronautico....La meteorologia...<.  Io invece difendevo per l'appunto il significato tradizionale.
Insomma per me, come anche altri hanno detto e come scrivono i dizionari, un ''rovescio'' è un breve scroscio violento.  L'espressione contraddittoria  ''deboli rovesci'' si può accettare solo se si parla di scrosci non violenti: questi esistono, ma perché chiamarli ''rovesci''? Facendo così, si ''forza'' un po' la lingua italiana (opinione mia).


----------



## Blackman

Io tengo sempre presente che qui discutiamo di una richiesta: l'OP chiede conto dell'uso tecnico che si fa di una certa espressione. Se niente vieta di usare rovescio per temporale o viceversa in ogni contesto, in campo meteorologico, mi spiace, non è così. Deboli rovesci di pioggia appare un ossimoro in ogni contesto tranne quello tecnico della meteorologia, quale è per l'appunto quello d'elezione di questa espressione.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Blackman said:


> Io tengo sempre presente che qui discutiamo di una richiesta: L'OP chiede conto dell'uso tecnico che si fa di una certa espressione. Se niente vieta di usare rovescio per temporale o viceversa in ogni contesto, in campo meteorologico, mi spiace, non è così.


Beh mi dispiace ma non sono d'accordo.
L'OT, chiunque sia, chiede di qualcosa che ha sentito nelle "previsioni del tempo".
Perciò una trasmissione divulgativa, un notiziario. Niente di scientifico.
Appunto tenuto conto della richiesta iniziale. E del contesto nel quale ha sentito l'espressione.

E comunque anche nell'uso di un notiziario si tratta di un'espressione convenzionale che ha lo scopo di passare un messaggio e di essere capita.


----------



## Blackman

Senza dubbio, ma chi fa la suddetta trasmissione è un tecnico, mica un linguista. Questa espressione è già una traduzione, ormai consolidata, di un bollettino che sarebbe incomprensibile ai non addetti. Quale altro termine si potrebbe usare in italiano per descrivere adeguatamente questo fenomeno? Acquazzone? Diluvio?


----------



## quasi.stellar

Blackman said:


> Senza dubbio, ma chi fa la suddetta trasmissione è un tecnico, mica un linguista. Questa espressione è già una traduzione, ormai consolidata, di un bollettino che sarebbe incomprensibile ai non addetti. Quale altro termine si potrebbe usare in italiano per descrivere adeguatamente questo fenomeno? Acquazzone? Diluvio?


Un tecnico, non direi. un linguista men che meno. Semmai un annunciatore che legge un bollettino. Poi se va di moda mettere una figura più credibile (a uno spettatore che ascolta e che vede) e va bene, mettiamoci Bernacca. Ma dice esattamente le stesse cose che dicevano gli annunciatori in precedenza, con le stesse espressioni che venivano usate prima.

E scusa, ma poi perché tradotto dall'inglese? Il termine "rovescio" in italiano è sempre esistito, forse è il più aderente al termine inglese, ma non abbiamo bisogno di cambiare parola. L'espressione è perfetta e perfettamente comprensibile così com'è.

Dallo stesso Treccani, "Per estens., _un r_. _di grandine_; e quindi di qualsiasi materiale, per lo più liquido, che si butta giù o cade dall’alto: _dalla finestra piovve sui disturbatori un r_. _d’acqua_; e fig.: _un r_. _di bastonate_, _d’improperî_, _d’insulti_." Niente di nuovo e niente da mutuare dall'inglese.


----------



## Blackman

Un tecnico, le previsioni sono fatte dell'aeronautica militare e da meteorologi di professione. Se l'Aeronautica dice all'annunciatore che ci saranno deboli rovesci di pioggia, cosa potrà mai inventarsi lui?
E l'Aeronautica che prende i dati dai due centri mondiali, gli unici che li forniscono, uno americano e l'altro inglese, come potrebbe mai tradurre light shower rain?
Sono certo che accettano suggerimenti...

Come dicevo sopra, l'unico contesto che non ammette ambiguità è quello tecnico. Per il resto il Treccani è legge.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Blackman said:


> Come ti pare, ognuno è libero di credere ciò che vuole.


Quoto


----------



## Blackman

Esattamente cio che intendevo.


----------



## dragonseven

A questo punto, meglio fare un po' di chiarezza:
«*debole*» indica il tipo d'intensità [«debole, moderata, forte»];
«*rovescio*» indica il tipo di fenomeno [«pioviggine, rovescio (piovasco), temporale, tempesta ecc.»]: "precipitazione spesso improvvisa e breve" (massimo qualche ora);
«*di pioggia*» indica il tipo di precipitazione [«pioggia, neve, grandine»].

I nomi indicanti fenomeni includenti una o piú precipitazioni hanno caratteristiche ben determinate [e non sempre coincidenti tra loro] da coloro che emettono il «bollettino» (e.g., v. qui, qui e qui).
Per cui, in questo caso, poco conta quali siano le previsioni “ufficiali” e chi le faccia, quello che conta è chi rileva i dati e formula le previsioni raccogliendole in un bollettino adoperando la terminologia secondo il proprio criterio. Per questo si vedono previsioni meteo non sempre coincidenti tra loro.

P.s.: Nota: un rovescio può essere anche a carattere temporalesco se durante il fenomeno v'è la presenza di fulmini.
Il temporale, invece, può presentarsi anche senza precipitazioni ma necessita della presenza di tuoni e fulmini (oltre che di altre caratteristiche che non sto a menzionare qui).


----------

